# Speeding up the LT 1050



## green jeep

I bought a 2005 Cub Cadet LT 1050 that would not pull. First thing I did was replace the belt. It started pulling fine. I hated it though. It was so slow. The other 2 mowers were running circles around me. 
After looking at the amount of travel the foot pedal was moving the transmission control arm and taking a prybar and forcing it to its limits I realized that it was no where near its top speed. I removed the deck and climed under it and and discovered a pedal limiter. I removed the limiter that helped just a little. 
I climbed back under there and the rod that is connects the transmission to the pedal can be moved up to a higher hole which lets the rod travel much farther and the arm on the transmission will go its full amount. I had to bend the bracket that is attached to the transmission just a little where it was hitting the rod. My slow cub will now run over 8 MPH. That is faster that all my other mowers.


----------



## billybones

*LT1050 Problem*

Great advice. My 2007 Lt1050 is a bit pokey, so I'll take your advice on the hot rod setup. Also, I'm having some trouble in a couple of spots. First, after about 1 hour of running, the tractor sputters and dies. It has to be left off for a while and will start right up and run again. I've have the carb off, blown out fuel lines, checked for wires rubbing, air filter. It reminds me of the old vapor lock of days gone by. The carb is mounted above the muffler. Anyone have this happen(Kohler 25hp Courage). The second problem is a hard turnover. It has 41hrs on it and since new, the starter never gave me a great feeling when I tun the key. It labors like a weak battery sometimes. I already toasted a starter solonoid. Sounds like I am drawing to much amperage. All cables are good, battery is at 13.5 volts. This can occur hot or cold or not at all. Very frustrating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wjjones

Would this work on a craftsman pedal hydro? sounds like how mine is setup.


----------



## green jeep

*Craftsman*

It is worth a try. It is very easy to do. It should not take over 15 to 20 min. to do.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

green jeep said:


> It is worth a try. It is very easy to do. It should not take over 15 to 20 min. to do.


Just be sure to wear your helmet and observe all posted speed limits!:lmao:


----------



## captchas

that mod,should not be done! the upper hole in the arm is for another model machine.
this mod could cause the lose of a hydrogear trans that costs almost $1.000.00 for the part alone.


----------



## green jeep

I do not see what it could hurt. With my background in mechanics when a valve is open all the way the flow goes thru much smother and keeps everything cooler. I would think it would make the hydrogear last longer by making it run cooler.


----------



## lsmurphy

green jeep said:


> I do not see what it could hurt. With my background in mechanics when a valve is open all the way the flow goes thru much smother and keeps everything cooler. I would think it would make the hydrogear last longer by making it run cooler.


 
Yeah I don't think you will damage it by basicly opening up the throttle a bit....having said that though the trannies won't last very long on the hills round here though.

I'm in Parrottsville...where you be?

Scott


----------



## green jeep

*Location*

I live about 15 miles from you over in Cosby. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

green jeep said:


> I live about 15 miles from you over in Cosby. Thanks


You guys are so close.....You could hug!:what101:


----------



## IH farm boy

id go ahead with that mod , i work on hydralics all day opening that valve further will not hurt anything , you dont start getting in trouble till you start changin pulleys


----------



## IH farm boy

billybones said:


> Great advice. My 2007 Lt1050 is a bit pokey, so I'll take your advice on the hot rod setup. Also, I'm having some trouble in a couple of spots. First, after about 1 hour of running, the tractor sputters and dies. It has to be left off for a while and will start right up and run again. I've have the carb off, blown out fuel lines, checked for wires rubbing, air filter. It reminds me of the old vapor lock of days gone by. The carb is mounted above the muffler. Anyone have this happen(Kohler 25hp Courage). The second problem is a hard turnover. It has 41hrs on it and since new, the starter never gave me a great feeling when I tun the key. It labors like a weak battery sometimes. I already toasted a starter solonoid. Sounds like I am drawing to much amperage. All cables are good, battery is at 13.5 volts. This can occur hot or cold or not at all. Very frustrating. Thanks in advance.


check make shure every thing is tight if it is take the starter off and, hold it against the block and hit the key if it dosnt spin faster you have a bad starter it does happen even with new stuff


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Slightly older thread - but i have a 99 17HP opposed twin cylender briggs hydro tractor - when i first got it it would barely move, i put a new belt on it and its pretty fast now - and its all stock. After a carb rebuild and a deck itll be ready to mow. 

My dads neighbor has a 95 Cub Cadet and mows thier yard with it - he complained of the same issue- being too slow. He adjusted the linkage and noticed a little more speed - since the neighbors yard is like 3 acres and all flat, he said it was taking him like nearly 7 hours to mow it all before.


----------



## Robert Obermann

billybones said:


> *LT1050 Problem*
> 
> Great advice. My 2007 Lt1050 is a bit pokey, so I'll take your advice on the hot rod setup. Also, I'm having some trouble in a couple of spots. First, after about 1 hour of running, the tractor sputters and dies. It has to be left off for a while and will start right up and run again. I've have the carb off, blown out fuel lines, checked for wires rubbing, air filter. It reminds me of the old vapor lock of days gone by. The carb is mounted above the muffler. Anyone have this happen(Kohler 25hp Courage). The second problem is a hard turnover. It has 41hrs on it and since new, the starter never gave me a great feeling when I tun the key. It labors like a weak battery sometimes. I already toasted a starter solonoid. Sounds like I am drawing to much amperage. All cables are good, battery is at 13.5 volts. This can occur hot or cold or not at all. Very frustrating. Thanks in advance.


i had the same problem with my lt1050 18.5hp come to find out my valves needed adjusted to stop the labor starting easy fix did it myself took about 20 minutes runs like a champ now


----------



## gman51

OOPS I didn't notice thread was really an old thread.


----------

